# Repatriation deposits



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

hi all,
Any of you have claimed refund?
Did you get it refund inside South Africa, or your original country?
I knew you can claim it if you have PR, but what about other permits, for instance had a visit permit and then changed to work permit - can this also be done?


----------

